# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Windows XP do përkrahet deri në vitin 2014

## Davius

*Windows XP deri në vitin 2014* 

Duke pasur parasysh se këto ditë ka dalw në shitje zyrtarisht Windows Vista, Windows ka njoftuar se përkrahjen për Windows XP Home dhe XP Media Center Edition do ta shtyjë deri në vitin 2014.   

Si Windows XP, edhe dy versionet tjera do të kenë përkrahje 5 vite, deri në prill të vitit 2009, plus 5 vite përkrahje-shtesë deri në vitin 2014, njoftohet në kumtesën zyrtare të Microsoft. Përkrahja që ofron Microsoft zakonisht është pesë vite nga data e prezantimit të prodhimit, ose 2 vite pas paraqitjes së versionit të ri.

----------


## darwin

.. dhe qe te mos ndjehet nevoja per Visten, ia vlen te perdoret Launchy.

Mqs pas 5 vjetesh pune intensive, Microsoft nxori ne treg sistemin e ri operativ, nje nga 'te rejat' qe perfshihen ne te eshte dhe Instant Searching (kerkimi i menjehershem), i cili ne te vertete - si gjithmone- eshte kopjuar diku ne menyre te pameshirshme [google -> Spotlight + OS X]..

fatmiresisht, komuniteti i open-source ka nxjerre te njejten gje, per Windoze XP apo 2000.

http://www.launchy.net/index.html

provojeni Launchy se ia vlen.. 

eshte dhe gratis (open-source)

----------

